# Plans for a condensing engine



## vederstein (May 28, 2016)

I'm considering a new steam engine build and after the series a wobblers, verticals, rotarys, and mill engines I've done, I was thinking of going very old.

The original steam engines (both the Newcomen and the Watt's) were condensing engines.  They were usually single acting with a working beam.  Their purpose was to pump water out of mines.

I know I have no chance of making a model Newcomen engine.  These things were so inefficient, that in model form they almost never work.

But, I think that an early Watt style engine is within grasp.

So does anyone have or know of plans for an early model Watt engine?

Thanks,

...Ved.


----------



## vederstein (May 28, 2016)

Well, I did some more hunting and came up with nothing.

So unless somebody helps in this endeavor, I'l have to forge on my own.  Anyways, I scoured the Internet and found what seems to be a common cutaway drawing of one of Watt's pumping engines.

So I traced over it in a CAD system.  Then I scaled it so that the piston bore is 1.5".   From here I can get the relative diameters and stroke lengths of the other dimensions (walking beam, condenser size, condenser pump, etc.)

Now it's the painstaking task of translating this 2D sketch into a 3D model that's simple enough I can work from.  The cutaway drawing isn't detailed enough for the valving, so I'll just have to come up with something on my own.

...Ved. 

View attachment Bitmap Tracing-Model with bitmap.pdf


View attachment Bitmap Tracing-Model without bitmap.pdf


----------



## Charles Lamont (May 28, 2016)

See this:

http://www.davidhulse.co.uk


----------



## deverett (May 29, 2016)

Possibly a bit late as you have started drawing, but how about a Cornish Winding Engine?  The Cornish mines were one of the earliest users of steam (after all, it was a Cornishman who invented the steam engine).

Have a look at https://www.camdenmin.co.uk/products/drawings-of-the-levant-whim

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## MichaelWilliams (May 30, 2016)

(1) A construction series with excellent drawings for a working model Newcomen engine was published about 30 years ago in one of the model engineering magazines .     Probably Engineering in Miniature .

(2) Boulton & Watt

(3) More

(4) Crofton Engines


----------



## MichaelWilliams (May 30, 2016)

I don't have many EIM for that period but on a quick search I came across a construction series for a James Watt Lap Engine . My one copy is for Dec1986 and it's part ix so must be articles before and after that date .


----------



## vederstein (May 31, 2016)

Thank you for your insight and help folks.


----------



## Jasonb (May 31, 2016)

There are a couple of kits available for condensing engines which may give you some ideas

http://www.sussexsteam.co.uk/Newcomen.html

http://www.forest-classics.co.uk/atmospheric_engine.htm


----------



## vederstein (Jun 5, 2016)

Continuing on with the design.  I have some major components placed.

I still need to:

refine the steam valve
attach the chains
design the pump side
design the condenser
design with condensate pump
I sure a lot of other stuff too.
But hey, it's a start.... 

View attachment Assy - Watt Pumping Engine.pdf


----------



## vederstein (Jul 10, 2016)

It's been some time and work is progressing slowly.  The summer can be quite busy for me.

So I've managed to do a bit more work on this engine design, fleshing out the valve linkage and condenser.

...Ved.


----------

